
Ask HN: Anyone withexperience using an ERP for distribution/warehouse management? - chadash
My company is looking into various options for ERP systems, such as SAP BusinessOne and Netsuite. I&#x27;m wondering if anyone has any experience with these or similar systems and can comment on how easy it is to put data in and get data out via their APIs and otherwise customize these tools? Do you like the ERP you use overall?
======
prokes
I am an Oracle consultant specializing in inventory/manufacturing and give you
this perspective.

Oracle offers two main products - their legacy, on premise E-Business Suite
application, and their new Oracle Cloud offering. The functionality, maturity,
customizability, and usability of these products is very different. With EBS,
it is super customizable and there is a whole host of open API's you can use
to create transactions. You can access the database directly and change data
there if you want. Very simple to create custom programs on top of the ERP
system and report against it to do what you want. I see companies truly make
this their own and succeed with it.

Not so much yet with Oracle Cloud. The inventory / warehouse management
systems are nascent and the API's are very limited. They may have some of what
you want but there will be something for which an API does not exist and it
will be a show stopper. You cannot access the database and building on top is
difficult.

Of course, each of these is a $500k+ investment to setup and manage per year.
Oracle will try their darndest to push to you to Cloud, but if you truly want
customizability you want EBS. If you have further questions or need help feel
free to email in profile.

------
matt_the_bass
What size company and what’s your budget? Do you have requirements of working
with an accounting system such as quickbooks?

